# magic menu ???



## carolo18 (30 Mai 2010)

salut
jai pas tout comprit avec "magicmenu" !!!

comment ca marche et a quoi ca sert quelqu un peux m'en dire un peu plus, car la, j'arrive a faire apparaitre le petit icone noire transparent,mais c'est tout apres je comprend pas le fonctionnement

merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2010)

Pourquoi tu l'as installé si tu ne sais même pas à quoi ça sert????


----------



## carolo18 (30 Mai 2010)

aah celle la elle et bien bonne...!!

alors juste pour info c'est une extention de magic pref qui s'installe tout seul avec la derniere mise a jour de magic pref...

j'espere avoir repondu a ta question

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h32 ----------


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2010)

Parce que peut-etre que j'aurais dû deviné tout seul????

Pour moi Magic Menu, c'est ça:
http://www.cynosurex.com/Software/MagicMenu/


----------



## carolo18 (30 Mai 2010)

ben ma foi,sans penser a mal,tu te lances dans le sujet donc tu dois bien savoir d'ou ca vient"lol"
bon sinon merci quand meme d'y repondre


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2010)

carolo18 a dit:


> ben ma foi,sans penser a mal,tu te lances dans le sujet donc tu dois bien savoir d'ou ca vient"lol"
> bon sinon merci quand meme d'y repondre



Ben non, la preuve! Magic Menu, pour moi, ça n'a rien à voir avec le Magic Menu que tu évoques...

Et celui auquel je pensais, a priori quand on l'installe on sait pourquoi on l'installe et à quoi il sert. D'où mon étonnement!


----------



## choumou (30 Mai 2010)

Moi je ne l'utilise pas, mais je sais comment ça marche, donc tu règle les actions que tu veux et quand tu fait apparaitre le carré noir avec un doigt tu vas en haut, en bas, à droite, à gauche et ça fait l'action que tu as prédéfinis.

C'est en fait un mini menu contextuel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Explications sur le site officiel de Magic Prefs, images à l'appui :

*http://magicprefs.com/magicmenu.html*


----------



## carolo18 (31 Mai 2010)

bon ok ,si je comprend bien jai juste a glisser avec la souris a gaushe ou a droite et ca fait l'action choisi...bon j'essai merci les gars
je vais aussi aller voir via le lien!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h31 ----------

bon ok jai pigé merci les gars,j'etait un peu largué la...


----------



## Sam63 (31 Décembre 2010)

Je ne comprends pas comment on le fait fonctionner (je suis un peu limité)


----------



## choumou (31 Décembre 2010)

Suffit de regarder quelques post plus haut.


----------



## iPadOne (5 Janvier 2011)

pour parler de la Magic mousse, jen ai pris une des la sortie pour mon MBP sur la vitre de mon bureau elle refuse de marcher je doit donc utiliser un tapis souris  jai reçu avec mon nouveau iMac une magic mousse qui bizarrement elle fonctionne a merveille sur la même vitre, jai interverti les souris seul la dernière marche sur la vitre la plus vielle refuse   il semble quil y a deux version de cette souris


----------

